# The Regiments



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 06 Dec 2000 17:30:03 *
Can anyone describe the difference between the PPCLI and the RCR. I know 
that they take care of different parts of Canada and that the two infantry 
regiments have the same training plans and all that, But do the two 
regiments style differ, when it gets down to it, do they have a different 
style of training?
  I‘ve heard that the PPCLI are like a bunch of cowboys and that the RCR are 
mostly a parade ground unit, and also I‘ve heard that the RCR is the only 
regiment that actually does things properly. I know that there is 
inter-regimental competition and that soldiers will be biast depending on 
their regiment, but if anyone can tell me which regiment that they would 
suggest to join and why I would be grateful, thanks
Peter
>From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Reg F QL3 Inf and PT, was Re: Battle School
>Date: Mon, 4 Dec 2000 21:48:40 -0500
>
>The pace of  PT on the course is generally driven by the group‘s abilities
>initially. And this is based on the average recruit‘s fitness level on
>enrolment plus the little exercise they are give on basic training at St
>Jean. The course is then placed through progressively harder PT to achieve
>what is possible within the 35-40 garrison training days. Candidates may be
>given an informal test at the start and end of the course so that they may
>see what progress they have achieved.
>
>Physical training during the course will include, running, circuit 
>training,
>obstacle course, marches, bayonet fighting training, unarmed combat 
>training
>and occasionally sports.
>
>The only fitness test during the Reg F QL3 in the Battle Fitness test - 13
>Km, 2 hr 26 min maximum time for a pass, 55 lb load includes helmet, web
>gear, rifle, rucksack. This usually done one-half to two-thirds of the way
>through the course an a number of marches with increasing loads are
>conducted to prepare candidates for it like marching back from ranges.
>
>On completion of the QL3 Infantry Course you will be posted to a battalion.
>Your overseas tours will then be with that battalion, it may be going soon
>after you arrive. You may go if you arrive early enough to participate in
>the pre-op training 3-4 months or you may be part of the rear party.
>
>Mike
>
>The Regimental Rogue
>http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com
>2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Peter deVries 
>To: 
>Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 10:52 PM
>Subject: Re: Battle School
>
>
> > Thanks for the info, Mike. Do you know the PT expectations for the 
>course?
> > How many km do you run, etc... After the completion of the course and 
>when
> > you head to a battalion, do you almost immediatly go overseas? Thanks 
>for
> > the help,
> > Peter
> >
> >
> > >From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Re: Battle School
> > >Date: Mon, 4 Dec 2000 17:19:51 -0500
> > >
> > >RE: Battle SchoolSorry, but I have not dealt with the training of QL1 
>and
>2
> > >Recruit courses.
> > >
> > >Mike
> > >   ----- Original Message -----
> > >   From: Harwood, Steve
> > >   To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
> > >   Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 3:37 PM
> > >   Subject: RE: Battle School
> > >
> > >
> > >   Mike, this was very helpful.  Can you give me the same course 
>outline
> > >for QL1 and 2? I hope to be in Artillery..do the same courses apply to
>me?
> > >
> > >   Steve
> > >
> > >   -----Original Message-----
> > >   From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca [mailto:m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca]
> > >   Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 4:17 PM
> > >   To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >   Subject: Re: Battle School
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >   Reg F QL3 Infantry is sixteen weeks long. Because of statutory
>holidays,
> > >   etc., it may actually be conducted over 17 weeks or a bit more.
> > >
> > >   Mike
> > >
> > >   The Regimental Rogue
> > >    http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
> > >   2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > >
> > >
> > >
> >
> >
>____________________________________________________________________________
>_________
> > Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :
>http://explorer.msn.com
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 06 Dec 2000 14:05:08 -0500*
--------------B817402879506B2912B06741
Why you said that the RCR are the only one that does thing properly why? because they
never pass a fault ?
Peter deVries wrote:
> Can anyone describe the difference between the PPCLI and the RCR. I know
> that they take care of different parts of Canada and that the two infantry
> regiments have the same training plans and all that, But do the two
> regiments style differ, when it gets down to it, do they have a different
> style of training?
>   I‘ve heard that the PPCLI are like a bunch of cowboys and that the RCR are
> mostly a parade ground unit, and also I‘ve heard that the RCR is the only
> regiment that actually does things properly. I know that there is
> inter-regimental competition and that soldiers will be biast depending on
> their regiment, but if anyone can tell me which regiment that they would
> suggest to join and why I would be grateful, thanks
> Peter
>
> >From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Reg F QL3 Inf and PT, was Re: Battle School
> >Date: Mon, 4 Dec 2000 21:48:40 -0500
> >
> >The pace of  PT on the course is generally driven by the group‘s abilities
> >initially. And this is based on the average recruit‘s fitness level on
> >enrolment plus the little exercise they are give on basic training at St
> >Jean. The course is then placed through progressively harder PT to achieve
> >what is possible within the 35-40 garrison training days. Candidates may be
> >given an informal test at the start and end of the course so that they may
> >see what progress they have achieved.
> >
> >Physical training during the course will include, running, circuit
> >training,
> >obstacle course, marches, bayonet fighting training, unarmed combat
> >training
> >and occasionally sports.
> >
> >The only fitness test during the Reg F QL3 in the Battle Fitness test - 13
> >Km, 2 hr 26 min maximum time for a pass, 55 lb load includes helmet, web
> >gear, rifle, rucksack. This usually done one-half to two-thirds of the way
> >through the course an a number of marches with increasing loads are
> >conducted to prepare candidates for it like marching back from ranges.
> >
> >On completion of the QL3 Infantry Course you will be posted to a battalion.
> >Your overseas tours will then be with that battalion, it may be going soon
> >after you arrive. You may go if you arrive early enough to participate in
> >the pre-op training 3-4 months or you may be part of the rear party.
> >
> >Mike
> >
> >The Regimental Rogue
> >http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com
> >2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> >
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: Peter deVries 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 10:52 PM
> >Subject: Re: Battle School
> >
> >
> > > Thanks for the info, Mike. Do you know the PT expectations for the
> >course?
> > > How many km do you run, etc... After the completion of the course and
> >when
> > > you head to a battalion, do you almost immediatly go overseas? Thanks
> >for
> > > the help,
> > > Peter
> > >
> > >
> > > >From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: 
> > > >Subject: Re: Battle School
> > > >Date: Mon, 4 Dec 2000 17:19:51 -0500
> > > >
> > > >RE: Battle SchoolSorry, but I have not dealt with the training of QL1
> >and
> >2
> > > >Recruit courses.
> > > >
> > > >Mike
> > > >   ----- Original Message -----
> > > >   From: Harwood, Steve
> > > >   To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
> > > >   Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 3:37 PM
> > > >   Subject: RE: Battle School
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >   Mike, this was very helpful.  Can you give me the same course
> >outline
> > > >for QL1 and 2? I hope to be in Artillery..do the same courses apply to
> >me?
> > > >
> > > >   Steve
> > > >
> > > >   -----Original Message-----
> > > >   From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca [mailto:m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca]
> > > >   Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 4:17 PM
> > > >   To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >   Subject: Re: Battle School
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >   Reg F QL3 Infantry is sixteen weeks long. Because of statutory
> >holidays,
> > > >   etc., it may actually be conducted over 17 weeks or a bit more.
> > > >
> > > >   Mike
> > > >
> > > >   The Regimental Rogue
> > > >    http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
> > > >   2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > >
> > >
> >____________________________________________________________________________
> >_________
> > > Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :
> >http://explorer.msn.com
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _____________________________________________________________________________________
> Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------B817402879506B2912B06741
 name="menicucci.vcf"
 filename="menicucci.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
adr:
version:2.1
notequoted-printable:THE SOLDIER=0D=0A                                     By Charles M. Province=0D=0A=0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the reporter, who has given us=0D=0A             freedom of the press. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the poet, who has given us=0D=0A             freedom of speech. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the campus organizer, who has=0D=0A             given us the freedom to demonstrate. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the lawyer, who has given us the=0D=0A             right to a fair trial. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, who salutes the flag, who serves=0D=0A             under the flag, and whose coffin is draped by the flag,=0D=0A             who allows the protester to burn the flag. 
end:vcard
--------------B817402879506B2912B06741--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 07 Dec 2000 02:24:16 *
All of what I said about the regiments is only what I heard, not what I 
believe. Just to clear that up
Peter
>From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: The Regiments
>Date: Wed, 06 Dec 2000 14:05:08 -0500
>
>Why you said that the RCR are the only one that does thing properly why? 
>because they
>never pass a fault ?
>
>Peter deVries wrote:
>
> > Can anyone describe the difference between the PPCLI and the RCR. I know
> > that they take care of different parts of Canada and that the two 
>infantry
> > regiments have the same training plans and all that, But do the two
> > regiments style differ, when it gets down to it, do they have a 
>different
> > style of training?
> >   I‘ve heard that the PPCLI are like a bunch of cowboys and that the RCR 
>are
> > mostly a parade ground unit, and also I‘ve heard that the RCR is the 
>only
> > regiment that actually does things properly. I know that there is
> > inter-regimental competition and that soldiers will be biast depending 
>on
> > their regiment, but if anyone can tell me which regiment that they would
> > suggest to join and why I would be grateful, thanks
> > Peter
> >
> > >From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Reg F QL3 Inf and PT, was Re: Battle School
> > >Date: Mon, 4 Dec 2000 21:48:40 -0500
> > >
> > >The pace of  PT on the course is generally driven by the group‘s 
>abilities
> > >initially. And this is based on the average recruit‘s fitness level on
> > >enrolment plus the little exercise they are give on basic training at 
>St
> > >Jean. The course is then placed through progressively harder PT to 
>achieve
> > >what is possible within the 35-40 garrison training days. Candidates 
>may be
> > >given an informal test at the start and end of the course so that they 
>may
> > >see what progress they have achieved.
> > >
> > >Physical training during the course will include, running, circuit
> > >training,
> > >obstacle course, marches, bayonet fighting training, unarmed combat
> > >training
> > >and occasionally sports.
> > >
> > >The only fitness test during the Reg F QL3 in the Battle Fitness test - 
>13
> > >Km, 2 hr 26 min maximum time for a pass, 55 lb load includes helmet, 
>web
> > >gear, rifle, rucksack. This usually done one-half to two-thirds of the 
>way
> > >through the course an a number of marches with increasing loads are
> > >conducted to prepare candidates for it like marching back from 
>ranges.
> > >
> > >On completion of the QL3 Infantry Course you will be posted to a 
>battalion.
> > >Your overseas tours will then be with that battalion, it may be going 
>soon
> > >after you arrive. You may go if you arrive early enough to participate 
>in
> > >the pre-op training 3-4 months or you may be part of the rear party.
> > >
> > >Mike
> > >
> > >The Regimental Rogue
> > >http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com
> > >2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > >
> > >
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: Peter deVries 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 10:52 PM
> > >Subject: Re: Battle School
> > >
> > >
> > > > Thanks for the info, Mike. Do you know the PT expectations for the
> > >course?
> > > > How many km do you run, etc... After the completion of the course 
>and
> > >when
> > > > you head to a battalion, do you almost immediatly go overseas? 
>Thanks
> > >for
> > > > the help,
> > > > Peter
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > >From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary
> > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >To: 
> > > > >Subject: Re: Battle School
> > > > >Date: Mon, 4 Dec 2000 17:19:51 -0500
> > > > >
> > > > >RE: Battle SchoolSorry, but I have not dealt with the training of 
>QL1
> > >and
> > >2
> > > > >Recruit courses.
> > > > >
> > > > >Mike
> > > > >   ----- Original Message -----
> > > > >   From: Harwood, Steve
> > > > >   To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
> > > > >   Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 3:37 PM
> > > > >   Subject: RE: Battle School
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >   Mike, this was very helpful.  Can you give me the same course
> > >outline
> > > > >for QL1 and 2? I hope to be in Artillery..do the same courses apply 
>to
> > >me?
> > > > >
> > > > >   Steve
> > > > >
> > > > >   -----Original Message-----
> > > > >   From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca [mailto:m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca]
> > > > >   Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 4:17 PM
> > > > >   To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >   Subject: Re: Battle School
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >   Reg F QL3 Infantry is sixteen weeks long. Because of statutory
> > >holidays,
> > > > >   etc., it may actually be conducted over 17 weeks or a bit 
>more.
> > > > >
> > > > >   Mike
> > > > >
> > > > >   The Regimental Rogue
> > > > >    http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
> > > > >   2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > 
> >____________________________________________________________________________
> > >_________
> > > > Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :
> > >http://explorer.msn.com
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_____________________________________________________________________________________
> > Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download : 
>http://explorer.msn.com
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>>
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 6 Dec 2000 21:42:45 EST*
Well, from what I understood, RCR had a largely mechanised role, as where 
PPCLI was all Light infantryhence the name, obviously From what I 
understood, that would mean that the RCR would more fully utilize Infantry 
Fighting Verhicles.
    Am I way off here?
                        -Matt B.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Wed, 6 Dec 2000 22:23:09 -0500*
Matt
The "Light Infantry" Companies, actually...read some Bernard Cornwell
"Sharpe" series.. are the ones that range out in front of the "heavy
infantry" of their battalions, with just their muskets, ammo, and a
haversack...
So lets get out of the nineteenth century..albeit where a lot of revered
traditions came from...
The Royal 22nd, the RCR and the PPCLI no order shown here, guys! are all
modern mechanized infantry units.
Yes, there are different philosophies about how to do things different
SOP‘s Standard Operating Procedures.
Is one more right than the other?  Probably an impossible question.  Nobody
is either completely right or completely wrong.  The objective remains the
same achieve the mission in the shortest time, at the least cost.
What you are hearing, and Lord do I ever understand this...if you are
"raised" under one SOP, it can be very very difficult to adapt to the
other...hence the so called "Army of the East" versus "Army of the West"
crap that has now been going on for who knows how long.
As ever, after ten or twenty years of doing it the same way, those other
regiments seem soooo blonde!
But we in Canada have three full sized infantry regiments of enormous
ability and talent.  You can be proud of every person that serves with them.
That the Reserve regiments well, okay, battalions are a bit
different..well Reserves have a different mind set from Regulars.  They,
too, have different traditions and histories, but I challenge you to find
one that has not fought and otherwise  served well when called on to do so.
That Canadian Reservists can and do go out on attachments with the Regulars
with fairly minimal "work up" time that they work up that talent to make
something out of almost or actually nothing, shows flexibility and
resourcefulness, an an enormous innate internal "sense of humour" so vital
to soldiering.
If we have a flaw, it is probably inter-regimental penile envy...and
remember, too, that each and every Regiment has upturns, downturns and plate
au periods..which do not correspond to the same phenomen in any other unit.
John
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, December 06, 2000 9:42 PM
Subject: Re: The Regiments
> Well, from what I understood, RCR had a largely mechanised role, as where
> PPCLI was all Light infantryhence the name, obviously From what I
> understood, that would mean that the RCR would more fully utilize Infantry
> Fighting Verhicles.
>     Am I way off here?
>                         -Matt B.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 06 Dec 2000 22:34:10 -0500*
--------------B495F17A9463E96399B8B6D0
No no
all regiments  Vandoo, Royals and Pats  First and Second Bat are mech, only
the 3rd battailon is light infantry
dont be fool by their name that is rooted from WWI.
Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
> Well, from what I understood, RCR had a largely mechanised role, as where
> PPCLI was all Light infantryhence the name, obviously From what I
> understood, that would mean that the RCR would more fully utilize Infantry
> Fighting Verhicles.
>     Am I way off here?
>                         -Matt B.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------B495F17A9463E96399B8B6D0
 name="menicucci.vcf"
 filename="menicucci.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
adr:
version:2.1
notequoted-printable:THE SOLDIER=0D=0A                                     By Charles M. Province=0D=0A=0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the reporter, who has given us=0D=0A             freedom of the press. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the poet, who has given us=0D=0A             freedom of speech. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the campus organizer, who has=0D=0A             given us the freedom to demonstrate. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the lawyer, who has given us the=0D=0A             right to a fair trial. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, who salutes the flag, who serves=0D=0A             under the flag, and whose coffin is draped by the flag,=0D=0A             who allows the protester to burn the flag. 
end:vcard
--------------B495F17A9463E96399B8B6D0--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 6 Dec 2000 22:42:50 EST*
I wish I knew all this stuff.
So, please no one be offended! Can you see a real use for traditional Light 
infantry in the modern battlefield?
And can someone say how a regular infantier fights when with a heavy infanry, 
or mechanised unit?
    Thanks,
                            -Matt B.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Wed, 6 Dec 2000 23:33:57 -0500*
Hi Matt!
Dismounted
That‘s the answr to your question.  There is a huge use for it.  That‘s why
we need "Light Infantry" skills...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, December 06, 2000 10:42 PM
Subject: Re: The Regiments
> I wish I knew all this stuff.
> So, please no one be offended! Can you see a real use for traditional
Light
> infantry in the modern battlefield?
> And can someone say how a regular infantier fights when with a heavy
infanry,
> or mechanised unit?
>     Thanks,
>                             -Matt B.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

